# Whats goung on with these??



## Akitaone1 (Jan 13, 2022)

7th week of veg. I am using gaia green in pro mix soil.


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

you need to post the plants history of what you feed it. pH, lights etc...needs calmag for sure...


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

boo said:


> you need to post the plants history of what you feed it. pH, lights etc...needs calmag for sure...


What Boo said.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Jan 13, 2022)

boo said:


> you need to post the plants history of what you feed it. pH, lights etc...needs calmag for sure...


They are in 5gal fabric, pro mix soil, gaia green 4-4-4 nutrients. I put In a new light about two weeks ago, a mars hydro 6500 led 4×4 set at 45% The tent is a 4x8. Ph is 6.3 -6.5


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Are you giving them a calcium magnesium supplement like Cal mag?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2022)

gaia green 4-4-4 nutrients don't contain any micro nutrients
I would switch to a good 3 part nute.
I run my PH @ 5,8 - 6.1 in soilless mixes.


----------



## Akitaone1 (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Are you giving them a calcium magnesium supplement like Cal mag?


Yes. 5ml per gal


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

your plants look hungry


----------



## Akitaone1 (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> your plants look hungry


Ok. I have a bunch of different  nutrients to give them. The other question is how do I transition over to something else seeing these where already in the gaia green for a few weeks. Should I flush the soil now and then start on a new nutrient line or is there something I can ad to complement the GG 444.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

not knowing what your feeding regime is , I can suggest this

i would find some nutrients that contain micro nutrients and begin to feed them girls whatever the manufacturer recommended 

I would not worry about any transition , your plants will sort it out but I would wager that you will see a change within two weeks

if any of those leaves start to die , I would pluck them off when they were 50% dead

and keep adding the cal-mag


----------



## Akitaone1 (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not knowing what your feeding regime is , I can suggest this
> 
> i would find some nutrients that contain micro nutrients and begin to feed them girls whatever the manufacturer recommended
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will give it a try. Do you know of any off the top of your head? I would rather use something that is known to work well, rather than buy out of the blue.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

Akitaone1 said:


> Thank you. I will give it a try. Do you know of any off the top of your head? I would rather use something that is known to work well, rather than buy out of the blue.




sure

General Hydroponics flora Micro and flora Bloom is all I use…and some cal-mag of course

using GH nutes is simple and just about error proof…

also Botnicare Pure Blend Grow and Advanced Nutrients

also Jacks with micro nutrients


----------

